# First river steel



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Haven't had a chance to fish the rivers much this year. Pymybob and I hit an east side trib early this morning and I was lucky enough to hook into this nice female. Had a couple of hits, but this was the only one landed. Bob then went upstream a little later and landed 3 skippers. It was a great day to get out. I think after the next big rain things should get really good.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish!
Bring on the rain....


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

congrads! im still on the hunt for mine


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the steel.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!! good job guys.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Archman 

Nice Fish ...Great Picture ...Lets try and hook up some time soon 
Fish On !!!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree, nice pic. Interesting to see you use a landing net. At best i only use one in the boat. I've even taken to hand landing the musky, so i don't hurt the slime coat. I assume you release your fish?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch arch!, I haven't managed a trip yet for this second part of the 06 season. Your making me get the bug though!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go Arch ! ! ! ! ! !

You beat me to the punch .... 0 landed - 1 hit....


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I only use a landing net at that spot. You can't beach the fish there.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

10-4. 

When i was a steelhead newbie i thought you needed a net as well. All the places i currently hit you can bank land them.

tight lines, screaming drags...


----------

